# Schon wieder eine Frage für meinen Editor



## DaHunger (16. Jan 2006)

Hi, ich habe eine Frage zum Thema Java-Applet und HTML-Forumlare:

Ist es möglich ein Java-Applet(meinen Editor)

als eine Art <input type="text"> in ein Formular einzubinden, so dass der Inhalt den
der Benutzer in mein Applet eingibt, mit dem Forumlar weitergegeben wird?

Danke für Antworten

Hunger.

PS: ich habe mich registriert, aber ich kann mich nicht einloggen?!


----------



## Bleiglanz (16. Jan 2006)

locker gesagt: nein

einzige Möglichkeit: ein input type="hidden" im Formular und dieses vom Applet aus via Java/Javascript/DOM (das ging schon früher eigentlich nur im Netscape) verändern, aber das willst du nicht wirklich


----------



## DaHunger (16. Jan 2006)

warum will ich das nicht wrklich, und gesetz den fall ich will das doch (*g*) wie funktioniert das?


----------



## Bleiglanz (16. Jan 2006)

google mal

http://www.google.de/search?sourceid=navclient-ff&ie=UTF-8&q=applet call javascript

und schau auf das Datum der gefundenen Seiten, das ist einfach alles nicht so wirklich Cross-Browser


----------



## Illuvatar (16. Jan 2006)

Und wie wärs mit sowas:

Du machst dir ne javascript-Methode, auf die document.onClose oder sowas registriert ist. In der rufst du document.appletname.getValue() auf (Name des Applet und der Methode darfst du natürlich frei wählen :bae: ) und änderst dort dann das input type="hidden"?

_Edit Illuvatar, 16.1. 17:40_
Sinnvoller wäre natürlich form.onSubmit


----------



## DaHunger (17. Jan 2006)

ja an sowas hab ich auch gedacht aber Editor.getValue liefert ja nicht den inhalt der JEditorPane denke ich mal, wie könnte ich da festlegen dass der Inhalt der Pane genommen wird?


----------



## Illuvatar (17. Jan 2006)

Du schreibst halt ne Methode, die den Inhalt zurückliefert?

Also irgendwie

```
class Bla extends Applet
//restlicher Code
public String getContent()
{
  return //inhalt der JEditorPane
}
```

Und im HTML:

```
...
function bla()
{
  hidden.value = editorApplet.getContent();
}
...
<form onSubmit=bla>
...
<applet code=whatever name="editorApplet">
<input type="hidden" name="hidden">
...
```


----------



## DaHunger (17. Jan 2006)

Das probier ich doch glatt ;-) geht das in jedem browser?


----------



## Illuvatar (17. Jan 2006)

Sollte gehen afaik


----------



## Bleiglanz (18. Jan 2006)

Nett, wieder mal was dazu gelernt: laut

http://de.selfhtml.org/javascript/objekte/applets.htm#zugriff

funktioniert der Zugriff von Javascript auf Applets fast in jedem Browser


----------



## DaHunger (18. Jan 2006)

Na des is doch mal ne gute nachricht


----------

